# [Batch] Alle Fenster minimieren



## sound00check (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich mit Hilfe von Batch alle Fenster minimieren?
Leider habe ich noch nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden, was mir konkret hilft.

Mfg sound00check


----------



## Culebra (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

du könntest das so machen:


AutoHotkey installieren http://www.autohotkey.com


```
Send, #m
```
 in eine Datei "minimieren.ahk" schreiben

mit AutoHotkey zu einer EXE kompilieren
in der BAT verwenden...

Grüsse...


----------



## sound00check (19. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank funktioniert super!


----------

